# Why Does The US Need Immigration? Change My Mind!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've posted on this multiple times, that the US needs to shut down Immigration for at least 10 years. Totally shut the border and do our best to deport as many illegals as possible.

Why does the US need more population? The US does not need more population to sustain itself...IF the Welfare State is eliminated. 

What is wrong with going back to 250 Million People? Or 150 Million People? Nothing in my opinion. Why have 350 Million people if 90 Million are living off of the government?

We fought WW2 and dominated the World while creating the best economy EVER from 1940-1995....all with a population averaging less than 220 Million people. Most of those years less than 200 million people.

We had less people living off the system, more manufacturing, more production and output. Less overcrowding etc etc.

There are many other things that need to be eliminated from the Federal Govt to make this work and I believe it is possible. But it starts with reducing immigration and throwing out all of the Uncle Sam Teat Suckers...

CHANGE MY MIND, AM I WRONG?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I've posted on this multiple times, that the US needs to shut down Immigration for at least 10 years. Totally shut the border and do our best to deport as many illegals as possible.
> 
> Why does the US need more population? The US does not need more population to sustain itself...IF the Welfare State is eliminated.
> 
> ...


Hell, I am with you!!! :vs_wave:


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

There are several studies that show that allowing some immigration helps a country avoid economic stagnation like Japan has experienced the last 20 years. Some immigration adds entrepreneurship and innovation; new ideas which help a country grow its GDP.


I'm all for some controlled immigration, just not open borders. Currently the US allows about a million legal immigrants per year which I think is too high.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Elvis said:


> There are several studies that show that allowing some immigration helps a country avoid economic stagnation like Japan has experienced the last 20 years. Some immigration adds entrepreneurship and innovation; new ideas which help a country grow its GDP.
> 
> I'm all for some controlled immigration, just not open borders. Currently the US allows about a million legal immigrants per year which I think is too high.


Thanks Elvis, good points.

I would agree that these studies showing some immigration are "historically" accurate. Take away the Welfare State in the US and I agree. My 10 year window takes into consideration removing all of the teat suckers before allowing any more immigration.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I've posted on this multiple times, that the US needs to shut down Immigration for at least 10 years. Totally shut the border and do our best to deport as many illegals as possible.
> 
> Why does the US need more population? The US does not need more population to sustain itself...IF the Welfare State is eliminated.
> 
> ...


Do not worry my friend, when the shit hits the proverbial fan blade, and it will, I predict many opportunities will present themselves in culling the herd. The government teat suckers will be among the first. :devil:


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

We sure as hell don't need as much as we're getting!


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

If you lock down the borders. The liberals can't leave.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

modfan said:


> If you lock down the borders. The liberals can't leave.


Liberals never leave...they are like old luggage and herpes...:vs_blush:


----------



## rooster85 (Dec 19, 2016)

modfan said:


> If you lock down the borders. The liberals can't leave.


I think if we could get rid of the liberals we wouldn't have a problem with their immigrant friends. Problem solved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Not that I disagree

We need to have a test for immigration like New Zealand and Australia. I looked at moving both places years ago but I came up a couple points short to be considered a valuable contributor to the country.

and there's this


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

After filling as many Slippy Pikes as possible with criminals, liberals and so on, what to do with the left over ones without immigration?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rooster85 said:


> I think if we could get rid of the liberals we wouldn't have a problem with their immigrant friends. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent point Rooster!

Allow me to expand a bit on your quote; libs and rinos don't view illegals as friends, they view them as cheap labor and votes. You think chuck shoomer and nancy pelosi hang out with the illegal neck tattoo-ed homies eating goat burrittos (actually pretty good) and drinking cheap tequjla in the barrio?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Not that I disagree
> 
> We need to have a test for immigration like New Zealand and Australia. I looked at moving both places years ago but I came up a couple points short to be considered a valuable contributor to the country.
> 
> ...


There's this what? A poem? Who cares. I can write a poem too.

Immigration go away
you're no longer welcome to stay
we are full and we want no more
so in your face we will slam the door.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> There's this what? A poem? Who cares. I can write a poem too.
> 
> Immigration go away
> you're no longer welcome to stay
> ...






:vs_lol:
https://www.quora.com/Why-did-beatniks-snap-their-fingers-instead-of-clapping


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/AMERICA-ALON...by+mark+steyn&qid=1555787938&s=gateway&sr=8-1

This is a book that explains why immigration is needed in the West. It also explains why the same immigration is destroying the West.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> https://www.amazon.com/AMERICA-ALON...by+mark+steyn&qid=1555787938&s=gateway&sr=8-1
> 
> This is a book that explains why immigration is needed in the West. It also explains why the same immigration is destroying the West.


Thanks Denton,
Excellent supplement to this thread!

ALL; FYI Mark Steyn is an immigrant to the US himself, the right kind of immigrant, so keep that in mind as your read his book. I generally agree with his stance on many many things.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Just trying to play devils advocate the US is already following an economic curve that Japan is and the later has little immigration and it’s having issues reproducing to keep its numbers up. This will impact its ability to produce in the years ahead. Germany we all know recently took in two million Muslims ( Germany is stupid IMO ) but they did so because they were facing an aged out labor force and who’d take their jobs and care for seniors. Is some open border moron thinking the same in the US? IDK.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Actually, all you newcomers can leave.
Anyone who’s family came after around 1730 are outsiders anyway. :vs_wave:


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I guess I'm good I can go back to 1585 and my grandmother was already here


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, all you newcomers can leave.
> Anyone who's family came after around 1730 are outsiders anyway. :vs_wave:


I don't think so. :tango_face_smile:

Some of my blood was around before the first man set foot on this land. The rest of my blood came here from Scotland and Ireland at a date later than the one you suggested. My great great grandfather fought on the right side of the War of Northern Aggression, and my blood has served ever since.

My descendents from the British Isles were Christians. Orange; not green. Christianity is the faith that is the origin of our nation's understand of right and wrong, moral and immoral, legal and illegal.

Denton isn't going anywhere.

Having said all of that, I'd like to add that immigration isn't a bad thing. What is bad for the nation is when we let in people who have nothing to contribute, who will be a drain on our coffers, and who not only do not understand or apprecreciate what the founders build but also want to destroy it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You don't expect the minority, protected class to do the work do you?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Some of my blood was around before the first man set foot on this land.


Same here, Passamaquoddy Tribe of the eastern Algonquians. In what is the present day State of Maine.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> You don't expect the minority, protected class to do the work do you?


They would if they had to.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> There's this what? A poem? Who cares. I can write a poem too.
> 
> Immigration go away
> you're no longer welcome to stay
> ...


Yes it is, but it highlights something that has been at the core of this country for a very long time.
It's the reason my Grandmothers ancestors came here in 1620 and my grandfathers ancestors from Germany the early 1860's, the Irish, Italians, Poles also were met with similar regard as many do now to their arrival. The majority of them came legally as 100's of thousands of others have. 
What we're dealing with now from the south is people with the same reasons coming by the droves and coming illegally which they have been doing for a long time. There are to many of those in charge that have not only tended to look the other way and are trying to offer more and more hands outs. 
Albeit piss poorly managed, immigration is still a core ideal of this country. 
This is just another blinding example of some bad apples ruining it for everyone else, as with the attack on 2A, and a bunch of elected self serving morons with Utopian ideals trying to give away what they don't have and expecting the taxpayers to foot the expense, because non of us already here ever had rough time of it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> My great great grandfather fought on the right side of the War of Northern Aggression, and my blood has served ever since.
> 
> My descendents from the British Isles were Christians. Orange; not green. Christianity is the faith that is the origin of our nation's understand of right and wrong, moral and immoral, legal and illegal.


Ahhh, he was an FNG. :tango_face_wink:
My Great (x4) Grandfather joined the brand new US Army in July 1775 as a Private in the 30th Regiment.

After the Uprising, the English "asked" my ancestors to leave Scotland. Put them on a ship bound for the Colonies. 
But we paid 'em back.:tango_face_smile:

The anti-tyrant, anti-authority, anti-government attitude I have is deeply ingrained in my DNA.

Hey, just bustin' your chops, Denton.:vs_peace:
As Brothers-In-Arms we tend to do that with one another.:vs_cool:
But, let NO civilian EVER try that!! They have not earned the right. :devil:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hey, just bustin' your chops, Denton.:vs_peace:
> As Brothers-In-Arms we tend to do that with one another.:vs_cool:
> But, let NO civilian EVER try that!! They have not earned the right. :devil:


I recognize a chop-busting from a brother. It's how we show each other that we care and have each others' back.

In the shop a few months ago, a Navy buddy and I were trading barbs when a civilian decided to tell a Navy joke. I humiliated him in a very crass and military manner. Not being the brightest, another civilian attempted to defend the other civilian, so I went full-out jackass on his ass.

We are all friends, but we are us. It'll always be that way.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> They would if they had to.


Nope, and would never be forced to.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The chamber of commerce and many many businesses in America are all for massive immigration to supply cheap labor because they claim that americans won’t do those low pay jobs. Then the intellectual elites tell us most of us will be unemployed shortly because of AI. Can’t have it both ways folks. And the reason americans won’t work at shit pay jobs.......... they can just sit at home doing nothing and collect government benefits.

The solution is to stop paying the lazy bastards. If they don’t work, then they don’t eat! Another solution is to get some work out of our massive prison population. Put em in the fields picking fruit instead of sitting around all day playing cards in the air conditioning or playing basketball in the yard.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

modfan said:


> If you lock down the borders. The liberals can't leave.


:devil:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Gee, my family is from Russia in the late 1800's and Canada.. You can try to make me leave. I dare yeah. 

What I haven't seen is the whole immigration thing is all about votes plain and simple. The libs can't win they don't have the numbers. So they are simply trying to change the voter base. We need to go back to no woman voters and only legal land owners voting. 

Other deal needs to be NO welfare til your legal and pay taxes for 10 years. Take the benefits away and it will stop.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Nope, and would never be forced to.


Hunger is a powerful motivator.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I've posted on this multiple times, that the US needs to shut down Immigration for at least 10 years. Totally shut the border and do our best to deport as many illegals as possible.
> 
> Why does the US need more population? The US does not need more population to sustain itself...IF the Welfare State is eliminated.
> 
> ...


Rush Limbaugh has been talking about stopping immigration for some time. We the people of the country would greatly benefit from stopping immigration. That would raise wages for one thing, and more importantly would "force" the political parties to again put workers, the middle class and citizens first.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Hunger is a powerful motivator.


 Your tax dollars will feed them, house them, provide them Cell phones.free public transportation,healthcare and all the medical pot they can smoke. Enjoy new world is here


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Your tax dollars will feed them, house them, provide them Cell phones.free public transportation,healthcare and all the medical pot they can smoke. Enjoy new world is here


Not if it were up to me. I'd cut all that out. No work, no eat.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Michael Savage has been preaching “borders, language, culture “ for the almost 20 years I’ve been listening to his radio show.
But he doesn’t worship Trump the way Rush does. Could be turn off for some.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Michael Savage has been preaching "borders, language, culture " for the almost 20 years I've been listening to his radio show.
> But he doesn't worship Trump the way Rush does. Could be turn off for some.


Savage is a self-important pseudo-liberal.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Gee, my family is from Russia in the late 1800's and Canada.. You can try to make me leave. I dare yeah.
> 
> What I haven't seen is the whole immigration thing is all about votes plain and simple. The libs can't win they don't have the numbers. So they are simply trying to change the voter base. We need to go back to no woman voters and only legal land owners voting.
> 
> Other deal needs to be NO welfare til your legal and pay taxes for 10 years. Take the benefits away and it will stop.


Well, we could probably make the Canuck part of you leave, and apologize while you did it......:vs_lol:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Savage is a self-important pseudo-liberal.


And Rush is an uber self important pseudo conservative.
Hannity is a broken record that has been mouthing the same pap for the last 10 years.
So what's your point?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And Rush is an uber self important pseudo conservative.
> Hannity is a broken record that has been mouthing the same pap for the last 10 years.
> So what's your point?


I don't have any additional point. Just pointing out who Savage is.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am all for an 18 month hiatus, so that America could figure out what needs to be done. Maybe closing off, ANY AND ALL migration, from Muslim and Central American countries, would be a good start.
I think that we could figure out when to open it back up, if ever. Some places and people need to be permanently banned. It is simply a question of figuring out who poses a threat.
And, the US should forbid any more visas for critical workers, America needs to train its own people first, and do it that way. Not bring in a pack of scurrilous dogs, who weaken the culture.

PS: we now have nations with a nation, that do not love America, and that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I've posted on this multiple times, that the US needs to shut down Immigration for at least 10 years. Totally shut the border and do our best to deport as many illegals as possible.
> 
> Why does the US need more population? The US does not need more population to sustain itself...IF the Welfare State is eliminated.
> 
> ...


While your idea resonates--and I do mean it's tempting--it won't fly so long as we have Democrats in Congress to block it. Also, cutting off immigration completely will starve many of our high tech industries and health care providers of foreign talent they badly need since our own schools are NOT turning out enough talent in those areas. I'm dead set against all illegal immigration (hell, I live in Arizona where 75,000+ were detained in February of this year) but I have nothing against legal immigration. Right now we are still the country that offers the greatest opportunity for advancement and a good life for millions of people who live in the third world. If I lived there I'd want to come here too and I'll bet so would you. I've travelled the world (courtesy of the US Navy) and there's no place anywhere that offers our degree of freedom and opportunity. That's why so many are trying to get in before the Southern Border is walled off. I am in favor of any wall or other measure that prevents human trafficking and illegal immigration. But once you've shown people how we live you cannot shut the door to them. Most just want a better life for themselves and their family and they lack the means to make that happen in their own countries. I'm no bleeding heart. I'm just a realist and the reality is that since the only consequence they face for invading us is a slap on the wrist and possible deportation back where they came, they don't have any real incentive to stop coming here. Oh, and most aren't coming here to freeload off of us. Sure, some do, but then way too many of our own citizens are doing the same thing. Most want to work, hard if necessary, to better themselves. Most aren't criminals, except for breaking our immigration law. What we need is a better system to handle the influx legally--better screening for criminals and slackers, but how would you like to be put on a thirty year waiting list? We need immigration reform that is based in reality and takes into account that some countries--India, for example--produce very well educated and well trained doctors and high tech workers that we need here. And yes, we need stoop labor for many of our crops. The problem is right now we're building a wall we should have built fifty years ago and that is incentivising illegals to run for our border as fast as they can. They don't need incentives from the Democrats or a-hole billionaires like Soros. They are panicking at the thought of being shut out.

If the flood of illegals continues and their first experience on entering our country is to be treated like criminals, despised and made to feel unwanted they will vote Democrat as soon as they can--because they will believe Democrat lies about caring for them. But if they are allowed to work and prosper they will soon see through Democrat lies and will vote conservative and usually Republican. I've seen this happen with former illegals who became citizens.

I know I probably haven't changed your mind, but I hope I've given you something to think about.

The real problem is that we, the voters, haven't drained the swamp in DC, and that's on us.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

My eyes my eyes..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks @Wryter

I've made some notes in your quote, in all caps not yelling at you just so it stands out! :vs_closedeyes:

Slip;



Wryter said:


> While your idea resonates--and I do mean it's tempting--it won't fly so long as we have Democrats in Congress to block it. Also, cutting off immigration completely will starve many of our high tech industries and health care providers of foreign talent they badly need since our own schools are NOT turning out enough talent in those areas. WE DO NOT KNOW THAT TO BE FACT, IT IS ASSUMPTION BASED ON LIBERAL MEDIA TALKING POINTS. SOME DOT-HEAD UNABLE TO FIX MY CHEAP ASS LENOVO COMPUTER IS JUST THE SAME AS SOME AMERICAN FLUNKIE NOT BEING ABLE TO FIX IT EITHER! SAME GOES FOR THE HEALTHCARE INDUSTRY. I BELIEVE THAT THE HEALTHCARE DEBACLE COULD BE FIXED IF THE GOVT GOT THE HELL OUT
> 
> 
> I'm dead set against all illegal immigration (hell, I live in Arizona where 75,000+ were detained in February of this year) but I have nothing against legal immigration. Right now we are still the country that offers the greatest opportunity for advancement and a good life for millions of people who live in the third world. If I lived there I'd want to come here too and I'll bet so would you. I've travelled the world (courtesy of the US Navy) and there's no place anywhere that offers our degree of freedom and opportunity. That's why so many are trying to get in before the Southern Border is walled off.
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Thanks @Wryter
> 
> I've made some notes in your quote, in all caps not yelling at you just so it stands out! :vs_closedeyes:
> 
> Slip;


Hey *@Wryter* &#8230;.. I'm gonna go out on a limb here, but I'm guessing you didn't sway Ole' Slip's mind one bit for even a second, huh?


----------

